# **** HUNTING 101



## coon killer (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been thinking that I should do some **** hunting and I would like to use my 20 gauge but I don't know what size shot to use I need some thing that will go threw corn and will still make a large pattern what size shot do I need
:sniper: :sniper:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I knew an old **** hunter in Ohio who use to shoot them out of trees after his dog put them up. He carried a 16 ga. Model 12 and shot high brass #6's. 
I'd think that anything from BB's through 4's would work very well on a ****.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I've killed many with 7 1/2.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What range/size coyoteblitz


----------



## coon killer (Oct 4, 2007)

The range 25 or 30 yards and as for size 5 to 25 pounds with some corn in the way  :sniper:


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

I would try buckshot if legal and safety is not an issue. Buck carries farther and kills better and less holes to sew up when putting up the fur.

My 2 cents worth


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I would use a .22 so it wont put a huge hole in the hide. I **** hunt and I wouldn't recommend using a shotgun


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

koondawg said:


> I would use a .22 so it wont put a huge hole in the hide. I **** hunt and I wouldn't recommend using a shotgun


 that is what I use


----------

